# 2006 exhaust setup ?



## futbol90x (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys,

I just bought my self a 2006 gto and i wandering if anyone can tell me what exhaust setup sounds the meanest under 1000$


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cut off the exhaust. 

Seriously, just to increase the sound and not make the car any better isn't a very good use of dollars and is a kind of posing. The stock exhausts are fine on a stockish car.

If it isn't already done there is a ton of stuff that kind of money should be spent on. Some parts of the suspension aren't very good new and some get downright dangerous on older cars. Your drive shaft if not bad will be. If it's a stick the shifter sucks. If I was going to spend a grand on the exhaust I'd slap on some long tubes and get a tune. You'll pick up sound and a good 25 rear wheel HP. Regardless save up some money because you'll find out quickly this is an expensive car to fix.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

If you are just looking for sound just get some weld in 10 series Flows or axel backs. You can get headers and mufflers welded in for less than 1k. If you are buying a Catback get spintech. My buddy has the catbackon a otherwise stock GTO and it sounds amazing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

